# New suspended aviary & 3 new Cockatiels



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So, this morning I went and picked up 2 aviaries.. 

There is one big aviary, which I got for free and my (currently) inside Cockatiels will be going in that one, but it needs to be fixed up first before they can go in. I will post photos when it is all fixed up and ready, right now, it is pretty messy, and is in no state to take photos of! 

Then, the second aviary is a suspended aviary, I bought it from my friend, she said she would give me a breeding pair of Cockatiels with it.. when I got there, she said she would give me a Cinnamon split to Pied male, as well as the breeding pair of Cockatiels, so I ended up coming home with 2 aviaries and 3 Cockatiels. :innocent: The Cinnamon split to pied male would have been lonely, he was in an aviary with 2 other Cockatiels, and she was going to sell him if I hadn’t taken him because the 2 other Cockatiels he was in with were going in an aviary with other Cockatiels and she didn’t want to put him in there too, I felt really bad for him. I am all for name suggestions for him, too! The breeding pair I got have names already, Lyra (female) and Sage (male). 

Oh, I will add.. Lyra, the female, was plucked by her mate, Sage, breeding season just gone, this is the first time it has happened, but my friend assured me she will get all her feathers back within no time. Lyra is also missing 2 toe nails on one foot, not sure how that happened though.

This is the suspended aviary, when I get time, I want to change the set-up a bit, but it is okay for now:









Lyra (left) and Sage (right) - anyone have an idea what mutation(s) Sage is?









Nameless Cinnamon split to pied male:









Lyra, a bit plucked.. 









Sage









Lyra, Sage, Cinnamon (Nameless)









Lyra, Sage, Nameless again









Lyra and Sage


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sage looks like a cinnamon pied to me...very pretty. Hmm, name ideas, not very good at this, hubby would say name him Chicken lol. Star, Captain/Cap, Buzz. See not very good at it, but it looks like an amazing aviary and the tiels are gorgeous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Solace you are so lucky and im so jealous... them three are so gorgeous


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, I will keep them names in mind too.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow looks awesome I wish I lived somewhere warm so I could have an aviary...the birds are very pretty/handsome


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice Solace! I'd love to have an out door aviary for my two, but they could only be in it for the summer months and even in summer some days would be to cool. I would love to live in Australia


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! It is Summer here at the moment, but not looking forward to Winter. 
My Budgies are in an aviary as well, and it will be their first time outside during Winter. 

The 3 new Cockatiels are settling in well though.  I decided to put Basil, one of my female Cockatiels, out in the suspended aviary with the 3 new Cockatiels, the Cinnamon split to Pied male was looking really lonely, so now he has Basil for company.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW! Now Basil has a buddy to pow around with...are you going to work on taming those three? With Basil there as help it should make it easier.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

They're beautiful! Poor Lyra  If I lived in warmer weather again I'd love to have an outside aviary and adopt more.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have made a decision on a name for the Cinnamon boy. I am going to name him Snickers! (I am naming him after a Cockatiel that died recently whom I hand-raised myself)

Snickers is loving Basil, earlier, he was whistling to her and all, he had his wings out and was really flirting with her. :lol:

Here is a photo of the 4 that I took this afternoon:

Lyra (front), Sage (left side behind), Basil (behind Sage), Snickers (right side)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHA, that's so cute!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What a wonderful aviary! Its so roomy. I'm sure Basil is going to love all the sun and space!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl. Yep, Basil is loving it outside. They go outside when the weather is nice, but being outside all the time will be different for her, I think she is really enjoying it. 

The 4 out in the suspended aviary have been flock calling to my other Cockatiels that are inside, as well as the neighbors 2 Cockatiels, and a Cockatiel that lives across the road.  So, it has been _very _loud here. :lol: The other birds in the bird room join in too! 



roxy culver said:


> are you going to work on taming those three? With Basil there as help it should make it easier.


Sorry, accidentally missed this question! I will try, but they have been out in an aviary and are pretty skittish. Basil being tame, will help though. 

I can also now say, the second aviary is just about finished.  Just need to put the mesh on the side, and fix the door.. we have the mesh, but just need to get another roller (or whatever they are called) for the door. I am also going to be putting a curtain on the inside across the door for more safety when coming in and out.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, so your other aviary is BIGGER??? this one is pretty big, so the other one must but HUGE!!! They look so happy in there, nice work!


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I love em all. Well done on that bargin =)!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, the second aviary is pretty big! I can go inside and walk around and all. 

For the past 3 days there has been a lot of work done on the second aviary. My mum and myself spent yesterday and today in the boiling hot weather getting as much as we could done. 

So..

I know I said I wouldn't post photos until it was ready, but I couldn't help myself, and I took a photo of the un-finished aviary tonight. It got dark so we couldn't do anymore.

Here it is:










As you can see, the door needs to be done, a new lock needs to be put on, and then a touch of paint and we are finished!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its looking good... Your neighbourhood very noisy then :rofl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That looks amazing! I can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, it is pretty noisy! There is quite a few kids in our street, while there is also elderly people, and people that work a lot and you never see. So a bit of a mix including the birds. 

The first aviary still isn't finished.. not yet anyway. I have just started a course and have been really busy.. not to mention this hot weather which is way too hot to be outside in, and where we live, we are at risk for fires, but mum and I went to the hardware to get extra stuff for the aviary today and I hope to finish it on the weekend, if it isn't hot.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I can't wait to see what it looks like all finished!


----------

